# My first big wholesale order :-)



## meeplesoap (Jun 26, 2013)

I am so glad I read all the articles out there about selling locally, because it turned me on to the interest in local ingredients! After testing out my product, I took it around to some tourist-y places today and got some very positive feedback and interest! My very first large order - for a date sugar & agave soap - 400 bars to start with, and 600 bars per month starting in November!! 

I am glad I set a reasonable wholesale price (which they didn't blink at) otherwise I'd be making tons of soap and getting paid next to nothing for it otherwise.

Very happy day indeed!


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jun 26, 2013)

Celebrate big time today then get to happy-work tomorrow! *Congratulations!* :clap:


----------



## Relle (Jun 26, 2013)

Congratulations, that's a lot soap, hope you have room to make and store it.


----------



## hlee (Jun 26, 2013)

Holy Cow, nice order!
 Congrats and I guess we won't be hearing more from you to much? :smile:


----------



## Buttsmom (Jun 26, 2013)

Congratulations, that is great!!!


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, that is exciting.  I have to ask - what is date sugar and agave soap?  A fragrance?  Soap made with date sugar and agave syrup?  Got my curiosity going.  Congratulations!


----------



## chicklet (Jun 26, 2013)

Cool!! Congratulations!!! I'm totally jealous!!

 j/k 

(yeah, not really, I'm totally jealous)


----------



## houseofwool (Jun 26, 2013)

Are those full sized bars, or smaller hotel sized?  Either way, that is a fantastic order!


----------



## meeplesoap (Jun 26, 2013)

They are for 4 oz bars. It's soap made with California ingredients; avocado oil, date sugar, goat's milk, and agave syrup. I ordered more molds and already use a very large pot, so with masterbatching I can comfortably make 80 bars a day*, if I want to push it or I have a stretch of time off, I can double that. 

We bought a five bedroom house expecting to have children, but then found out we couldn't so we have room to spare inside.  I just have to get some shelves put together tomorrow and get started!

*80 bars in 4 hours with waiting for everything to cool, and I assume I will continue to have other errands and responsibilities.


----------



## heyjude (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Your bar sounds perfect for California.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2013)

How exciting for you! Congratulations! :grin:


----------



## Soapsugoii (Jul 9, 2013)

Congratulations! That's awesome.  Where in CA? I'm in Los Angeles!


----------



## savonierre (Jul 9, 2013)

Way to go , Congratulations..


----------



## nebetmiw (Jul 9, 2013)

Congratulations.  That is a good size order.  I know I would never want to soap that much every month.  Man have 800 bars curing is alot.  I would not handle the smell all the time. LOL


----------

